# Leaving the country while the Visa application is in progress



## ametisto (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, 

My wife and I applied for our FM3 about two weeks ago and now we'd like to travel to Miami for an extended weekend. Does anyone know if this will affect the application process in any way? 

Thanks, 

Daniel


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ametisto said:


> My wife and I applied for our FM3 about two weeks ago and now we'd like to travel to Miami for an extended weekend. Does anyone know if this will affect the application process in any way?


I believe INM can give you a letter to use instead of your not-yet-issued-visa, but I tested it for myself.

Memo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The processing time is now so short that they may not give you the letter. However, you can ask, but you may have to wait until the credential is issued before leaving Mexico. When we last renewed, we were told that we could not leave the country during the process.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Daniel, you'll need to check with the INM office where you applied. With any luck, your new cards may be ready in time, but if not, they're the only ones who can tell you what to do.

I was in a similar situation a few years ago, having to leave (for work) before my original FM3 was ready. INM gave me a copy of my application form to use to exit the country, since they had my FMT, and told me to re-enter on a new FMT. Although it's illegal to hold two immigration statuses, they didn't consider me as having the FM3 until I actually got it from them. (This would NOT have been the case for a renewal, obviously.) Rules have changed now, but my point is that they offered a solution once I explained the problem. Good luck!


----------

